# Anyone using the symphony 2+ radio?



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

I am coming from a B6 A4 and will be picking up a 2.7t here within the next month sometime. The 1st thing ide like to do is upgrade the stock symphony unit to the 2+ if this is possible. I did the swap in my A4 with a pretty straight forward adapter. Has anyone here done this? I searched and couldnt find anything... 

Thanks in advance.


----------

